# Wainwrights puppy food dried



## Rolypoly (Feb 4, 2011)

Hi,

Just wondered out of curiosity if anyone fed their dog the dried wainwrights puppy food the turkey and rice ?

I have a 16 week Shar Pei, when purchased him at 8 weeks he was on pets at home own make dried food chicken but not they have stopped making it and the girl recommended that I put him on wainwrights as it is hypoallergenic etc making it ideal for the shar pei who are prone to skin issues. He has been on this now for 2 weeks, slowly mixed in with the remainder i had of the original and seems to be glowing on it. His 'poos' are normal no runs etc but seems like not giving him much in the bowl compared to the previous - as these are small round balls the other were chunkier shapes ! He is 16 weeks now and weighs dead on 10 kilo - was weighed few days ago at the vet when he had been attacked by that vicious dog - in another post ! 

Any one got any comments on Wainwrights I would love to hear thank you !


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

I did use it, but I swapped to skinners hypoallergenic because I couldn't get to pets at home. 

You wouldn't need to feed him as much of this as say, wagg, because it is a better quality food. Just keep an eye on his weight gain and if you think its not increasing as much as he should be then increase the amount a little bit 

I feed my 12kg dog 75g of skinners a day any more than that and she slowly gets fat.


----------



## Kane (Sep 24, 2010)

I feed the same and know how you feel, the chunks really are small. Have you thought about getting the Large Breed Puppy food? They're a lot bigger and it might give you more confidence in the amount you're feeding.


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

I fed my pup on it and she did v well, my son feeds WW to his dog (after a blip on JWB) and she is great. Value for money and ingredient wise, it,s a very good food and if your pup has taken to it that well. I would stick with it:thumbup:


----------



## pearltheplank (Oct 2, 2010)

Only just seen this, is there many varietys of this food? Although being labelled as hypoallergenic, if it containd any grains then it is not good for the pei. 

You need to get an ordinary food, not puppy, that has absolutely no grains/cereals/rice etc. This is what will attribute to many pei skin prioblems, believe me I know


----------



## adbrad (Jan 29, 2011)

I've used wainwrights before and would highly recommend it to anyone


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

Recommend it :thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2011)

I use it, mixed with WW wet puppy food. Swapped from Hills and very happy with it!


----------



## Rolosmum (Oct 29, 2010)

I use wainwrights puppy food but the salmon and potato variety.


----------



## adbrad (Jan 29, 2011)

Rolosmum said:


> I use wainwrights puppy food but the salmon and potato variety.


That is the one i used used as i find it better for doggies with sensitive stomachs.


----------



## mollymo (Oct 31, 2009)

I have used WW salmon and potato puppy for 3 pups we have had over the last 4yrs.
Excellent foods for pups from our view and would use it again.
Not used the WW turkey and rice pup as I like the ingredient's better in the salmon and potato.

We still use adult WW salmon and potato as one of the completes we use now with Good results :thumbup:


----------



## Rolosmum (Oct 29, 2010)

We had trouble on meat and rice JWB types, so changed to a fish/potato base and they are doing really well.


----------



## adbrad (Jan 29, 2011)

I personally think ww is a beter food than jwb and prefer the fish/potato base rather than the meat/rice base


----------



## Rolypoly (Feb 4, 2011)

Thank you so much everyone for taking time to reply ! 

Looks like I shall keep him on it then and maybe next time try the salmon see how it gets on with that just as a diff taste for him - or would I be causing damage swopping when he is fine on the Wainwrights ? 

Thanks again !


----------



## pearltheplank (Oct 2, 2010)

What are the ingredients? It is important that there are no grains


----------



## mollymo (Oct 31, 2009)

Rolypoly said:


> Thank you so much everyone for taking time to reply !
> 
> Looks like I shall keep him on it then and maybe next time try the salmon see how it gets on with that just as a diff taste for him - or would I be causing damage swopping when he is fine on the Wainwrights ?
> 
> Thanks again !


Just mix it for a few days and he should be fine if its wainwrights


----------



## smudgebiscuit (Jan 25, 2011)

We've had Molly on Wainwrights since we got her home (previous owners fed Wagg & her poos were terrible  ) She has a lovely shiney coat,lovley bright eyes & is growing well. Think it's great value for money without compromising on quality


----------



## Rolypoly (Feb 4, 2011)

pearltheplank said:


> What are the ingredients? It is important that there are no grains


Hmm well these are the ingedients :-

Main Flavour: Turkey (29%).

Suitable for pets of the following lifestage(s):

Puppy (to 1yr).

Suitable for pets with the following dietary requirement(s):

Wheat Allergy, Sensitive Skin, Sensitive Stomach.

Suitable for the following breed size(s):

Small Breeds, Medium Breeds, Large Breeds, Giant Breeds.

Ingredient(s):

Turkey Meat Meal (min. 29%), Rice (min. 25%), Whole Grain Barley (min. 10%), Potato Protein, Refined Poultry Oil, Whole Linseed (min. 4%), Sugar Beet Pulp (min. 4%), Low Allergen Poultry Digest as Gravy, Alfalfa, Monosodium Phosphate (min. 1%), Natural Seawood (min. 0.4%), Sodium Chloride, Potassium Chloride, Methionine, Marigold Extract, Yucca Extract, L-Carnitine, Rosemary Extract.

Typical Analysis:

Moisture 8%, Protein 30%, Oils and Fats 15%, Fibre 3.8%, Ash 7.8%, Vitamin A 12000iu/kg, Vitamin D3 1200iu/kg, Vitamin E (a-tocopherol), 600iu/kg, Copper (Cupric Sulphate) 12mg/kg. Contains Tocopherol rich extracts of natural origin. Vitamin E and C as EC permitted antioxidant. No added colourants, flavourings or preservatives. Vitamin declaration is valid until best before date printed With batch number on back of pack.


----------



## pearltheplank (Oct 2, 2010)

I am only trying to give you the benefit of my experience when I didn't know much about how foods can affect dogs.

The rice, barley and sugar beet pulp can all have an adverse effect on the shar pei causing a an overgrowth of yeast which will affect the skin and ears. They are more likey to be intolerant rather than allergic and will take while for the outside effects to be noticeable. 

You may find that after say 4 or 5 months on this type of food, your pup will have sore ears and itchy skin. He may be OK. I am not trying to make you change your food, just to be aware of what may happen

I had this with my girl when she was fed a food with grains. There are many shar pei with skin problems that have been completely turned around just by diet alone


----------



## Rolypoly (Feb 4, 2011)

I am really really grateful for your experience and time taken to reply and I will definately take this all on board and as this is my first pei I am keen to hear all I can and learn from peoples experiences xx


----------

